# Tuff cutting up



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Upside-Down-Dawg Sir Tuffmister!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Love it, pure joy!


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

A happy dog...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He sure looks like he's enjoying himself 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Tuff looks delighted with himself as well he should be! Is that a rake I see in the background there...looks like you've got plenty of leaves to keep it busy. My leaves, at least as many as yours, are all under 4" of snow at the moment and it looks like they'll keep until Spring.

Love your shots of Tuff!

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww look at that happy boy! Renny does the same thing with his ball. Love watching them enjoy themselves!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great, fun photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great photo of a great boy having a great time


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tuff, you handsome guy! Enjoy the cooler weather!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he looks a happy chappie there, good ole Tuff boy


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Aw, he's so cute! I love it when they get the cool weather spunk.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! The Tuff Dog is having a grand time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tuff is one happy boy, great pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

Tuff is one fun loving boy, just like Tucker!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Tuff looks delighted with himself as well he should be! Is that a rake I see in the background there...looks like you've got plenty of leaves to keep it busy. My leaves, at least as many as yours, are all under 4" of snow at the moment and it looks like they'll keep until Spring.
> 
> Love your shots of Tuff!
> 
> Pete



Rakes are plentiful around here Pete..... and anyone willing to help use one I offer a steak dinner for a day's work...LOL


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Rakes are plentiful around here Pete..... and anyone willing to help use one I offer a steak dinner for a day's work...LOL


If that includes seeing you roll around on your back with Tuff's jolly ball toy in your mouth, I just might take you up on that


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Rakes are plentiful around here Pete..... and anyone willing to help use one I offer a steak dinner for a day's work...LOL


Hmmm...a steak dinner...that sounds pretty good...and if I lived next door I might just take you up on that.

This is some of what I've got buried under snow at the moment...just waiting for me...



A74A3034.JPG by StillWaterGold, on Flickr


A74A3030.JPG by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Out this way you've got your dog, your home, your car & at least two rakes just in case a friendly neighbor should show up!

Pete


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like your boy is having a great time


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Out this way you've got your dog, your home, your car & at least two rakes just in case a friendly neighbor should show up!
> 
> Pete


No offer of a trout dinner? trying to decide here


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, these pictures made me laugh out loud! Tuff is hilarious!!


----------

